

I/O Stack Optimization for Smartphones - sanxiyn
https://www.usenix.org/conference/atc13/io-stack-optimization-smartphones

======
pjbringer
Avoiding double journaling Looks is another case of the End-to-End principle.
Nice catch.

On the other hand, I would have expected a performance study to include a
power consumption discussion, especially on mobile.

